# Walton County alligators?



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

All this rain is making me have to change my alligator hunting plans for this week. If anyone has seen any decent size alligators anywhere in Walton County let me know so I can go fill some tags!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The river is predicted to top out Friday at about 12.5 at the Caryville gauge so no telling how far back int he swamp the gators will be. The lower river should not be to badly impacted since it's much wider and has a lot of tributaries off the main river.


----------

